

Ask HN: Reviews app that plugs in like disqus - xaevir

Is there a company that creates a reviews app that I can plug into my site, something like Disqus. I believe a heard about a company like this that got funded while back. I tried google and angels list and came up empty. So does this exist?  If not is there a company that I refer my customers to that has a review system similar to amazon? If not is there a company that I refer my customers to that has a review system similar to amazon? Thanks
======
whichdan
I run a small startup at [http://easyendorse.com](http://easyendorse.com) \-
it doesn't have star ratings, but may be what you're looking for. My email's
in my profile if you'd like to chat.

------
jlft
[https://www.orankl.com/](https://www.orankl.com/)

